# Pantry Crasher! :-)



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's a little project I have been working on. It even came out square!

NOTE: It's probably small change to a lot of you, but it was very satisfying for me. Check out the router sticking up through the work table! 

Mike

1/2 x 6 poplar ripped to 3 1/2", primed and ready for paint.









Finished installation. May be I should have made it longer but, at the time, all I found was 3 foot lengths, so that's what I used.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks nice, specifically built for light items?
Hollow door?
My wife has stuff hanging from every door
That looks much better

You routed for each shelf? Nice
That's more then I would do :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks a lot.... now the wife wants one...
great job!

DM


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks pretty darn good. I really need to build a router table so that I can get more done around here.



DangerMouse said:


> thanks a lot.... now the wife wants one...
> great job!
> 
> DM


See? That's why I only browse this site when my wife isn't around. The last thing I need is her looking over my shoulder and coming up with more things for me to build. I have enough to do! :laughing:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks.
Dave, that is a hollow door.
For the shelves, I just ripped them a little more narrow, then stapled the back to them across the shelf. They fit snugly inside the frame pieces so I didn't even need to glue them. Just nailed them from the outside and puttied the nail holes.

And yes, we had the light stuff in mind when I built it. It cleared up some shelf space in the pantry for heavier stuff.

After all was said and done, I caulked all of the inside joints with a small bead. After smoothing and doing a little touch up painting, it looked like a real carpenter had built it! 

Mike


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Good use of vertical space. I need one of those but we have a biflod on the pantry:thumbsup:


----------



## philks81 (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks really nice, Good Job!


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice! This would do wonders for my TEENY tiny bathroom with no storage and just a pedestal sink. What is it backed with? I think I am going to attempt making this when I unpack a few more moving boxes...


----------

